# Boleslawiec



## Fairfield (Apr 26, 2004)

*Polish ships Clyde built*

In 1978,British yards received an order for medium sized and mini bulkers for Polish Ocean Lines.Can/t remember all the details but the background was quite controversial.The Clyde got a fair share of these and upper and lower reaches yards built these vessels.
BOLESLAWEIC and GNEIZNO II were in the series of mini bulkers built at the Govan and Scotstoun yards in 1979.
The third shot shows two of the medium bulkers KOPALNIA JASTRZEBIE,KOPALNIA SEMIANOWICE together with GNEIZNO II in the fitting out basin at the Govan yard,also in 1979.
As far as I am aware,all these ships are still sailing.


----------

